# Assistance needed - Uk visa needed for my Indian Fiance



## Kelster (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello and Good afternoon, 
I wondered if anyone could offer their assistance?
I am of British nationality with British passport currently living with my Fiance is India.
He is of Indian nationality carrying an Indian passport.
We are currently looking into the preparations for our marriage.
However at the same time, we are looking into moving back to the UK.
Can anyone help with the visa requirements for my fiance, what does he need etc.
He would like to work in the UK as well.
Can my fiance move to the UK with me as a Fiance, or do we have to be legally married?
There are so many different websites, it can get pretty confusing at times.
Please any help / assistance you could offer would be gratefully received.
Thank you for your time.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Kelster said:


> Hello and Good afternoon,
> I wondered if anyone could offer their assistance?
> I am of British nationality with British passport currently living with my Fiance is India.
> He is of Indian nationality carrying an Indian passport.
> ...


Your choice is to be married in India and then for your new husband to apply for his settlement visa. If granted it will allow him to move to UK to be with you and to work for up to 27 months. Then he can apply for indefinite leave to remain.
Or he can apply for a fiancé visa, move to UK and get married within 6 months and then apply for further leave to remain valid 2 years, followed by ILR.
The only website you need is the British High Commission in India site. Visas. It gives link to VFS Global, the official partner for visa applications. 
AFAIK, there will be a compulsory interview for every visa application (other than short-term visitor's), so make sure you prepare your application with utmost care and attention to details. You may like to appoint an agent to handle your application.


----------



## Kelster (Aug 21, 2010)

Dear Joppa, 

Thank you for your help with my query, your assistance is great.

Do you know if we apply to move on a Fiance Visa, and get married as you said within 6 months, can he work, or can not apply for work until we are married?
Also I have heard that you need to produce documents to prove you are together, do you know anything about this? For us it is not that easy, as even though we have been/lived together for 2 years, we both worked for different employers, and the accommodation is in his name which belonged to his previous company. ( as well as phone bills, bank bills etc being separate ) : ( 
Thank you and take care.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Kelster said:


> Do you know if we apply to move on a Fiance Visa, and get married as you said within 6 months, can he work, or can not apply for work until we are married?
> Also I have heard that you need to produce documents to prove you are together, do you know anything about this? For us it is not that easy, as even though we have been/lived together for 2 years, we both worked for different employers, and the accommodation is in his name which belonged to his previous company. ( as well as phone bills, bank bills etc being separate )


He can't work until he is married and obtains his further leave to remain, which can only take one day if you book and pay for personal application at public enquiry office.
No, you don't need to have lived together for two years - some couples don't live together until married! You need to have met (with evidence) and obviously need to show serious commitment to life-long union. Having a joint bank account, joint investments and life insurance with each other as beneficiary, for example. Plus photos together, letters and emails when you were apart, holiday snaps and testimony from friends and relatives.


----------

